

Ask HN: A great mobile screenflow app? - BadassFractal

What do you folks use for mobile screenflows?<p>I'm familiar with software such as Balsamiq or the Pencil plugin for Firefox, but it's my understanding that they mostly work with one screen at a time. I'd like to have the option to build a state flow diagram with these screens and be able to keep it updated as the app evolves, so that the team is always up to speed with the latest changes.<p>Thank you!
======
tedmiston
Powerpoint / Keynote?

